

How an indie game developer sold 30k copies on Xbox Live - jsharpe
http://zeboyd.com/2010/09/24/breath-of-death-vii-the-beginning-post-mortem/

======
wccrawford
My prediction was that their answer would be 'We made a good game', but there
are actually some decent tips. Most of it is common sense, and a lot boils
down to 'you have to love both playing the game and supporting it', but the
rest is still worth reading.

~~~
jsharpe
I posted it because I feel like a lot of the advice they give in the post is
applicable to a lot of the things people here do. A number of the points would
be directly applicable to selling apps on the iPhone marketplace, for
instance.

